# Its a very sad day here



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

As some of you know, my dad is a nasty evil disgusting person and he has again told me to leave

I am having real trouble being able to afford somewhere to rent that allow pets and is big enough. I think i am going to have to rehome some, if not all the buns :crying:

I am going to ask the rescue that i got Dillon from to take some. But i doubt they can take them all.
Can anyone on here help?

I am completely devastated. But i have to put them first. I need them to be safe

I cant stop crying now at the thought of never seeing them again :crying:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh i do hope someone can help you out, Must be awful what your going through. 
Where abouts are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun!! Am so sorry!!! I thought you had found someone to miove in with!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh hun, Im so sorry, I know what they mean to you, I know the things youve told me have you worried about their safety due to the hints a certain person has made regarding them and that has pushed you towards making this decision, and I know they will still love you and know youre doing your best for them xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh hun!! Am so sorry!!! I thought you had found someone to miove in with!!!!!!!


Thats what I thought, so sorry hon 

Have you thought about expanding your search area or do you have a specific place you have your heart set on?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Oh i do hope someone can help you out, Must be awful what your going through.
> Where abouts are you if you dont mind me asking?


I am in leeds



niki87 said:


> Oh hun!! Am so sorry!!! I thought you had found someone to move in with!!!!!!!


Long story hun



thedogsmother said:


> Oh hun, Im so sorry, I know what they mean to you, I know the things youve told me have you worried about their safety due to the hints a certain person has made regarding them and that has pushed you towards making this decision, and I know they will still love you and know youre doing your best for them xx


Thanks hun


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh sarah hun i am gutted to hear this hun, if you need it im sure i could fit a few in, i know you keep saying im within napping distance 

i really hope you can find a way to keep them, what about long term boarding?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

hi, what area are you in?

Em
xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh hun im so sorry that you are being put in such an awkward situation  I would help if i could. Is there no one that you can stay with or house your bunnies with until you find somewhere to live? x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I think im a little too far or i would have happily boarded a few for you.. Hope someone can help you out xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry that didn't work out!! 

How many do you have hun? xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

If i'm near to you and can help at all then I'm happy to. Even fostering your bunnys until you can find somewhere or anything I can do at all

Em
xx


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope you find a temporary solution - and can take them all back once you are setlled somewhere else. Sorry to hear your previous arrangment fell through - don't give up though, an ideal place could come up anytime..


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear this sarah.  I am miles away I'm affraid. Hope someone can board them for you. Have you tried putting up wanted adverts for a house? or used spareroom.com for room shares?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh sarah hun i am gutted to hear this hun, if you need it im sure i could fit a few in, i know you keep saying im within napping distance
> 
> i really hope you can find a way to keep them, what about long term boarding?


Thanks hun 
The only place i've seen that board them is in a pet shop. But the pens are only 1ft square and i wouldnt to that to them 



Sarah+Hammies said:


> Oh hun im so sorry that you are being put in such an awkward situation  I would help if i could. Is there no one that you can stay with or house your bunnies with until you find somewhere to live? x





niki87 said:


> Am so sorry that didn't work out!!
> 
> How many do you have hun? xx


I have 9



Eroswoof said:


> If i'm near to you and can help at all then I'm happy to. Even fostering your bunnys until you can find somewhere or anything I can do at all
> 
> Em
> xx


Thanks 
I'm in Leeds


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh Im so sorry to hear that you may have to rehome your bunnies. 

I know I'm not a long term member on here and I dont really know you and you dont know me but I have kept rabbits for well over 10 years and have 2 of my own and feel I'm a good bunny mummy.
If you get stuck I could easily take a few. Whether that be to keep or just to foster until you wanted them back.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

My offer is there - to foster them until you are settled.

Won't be offended if you dont take up the offer - but at least you would get them back x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> So sorry to hear this sarah.  I am miles away I'm affraid. Hope someone can board them for you. Have you tried putting up wanted adverts for a house? or used spareroom.com for room shares?


I've tried a few ads on preloved. I can afford one or two but the bond is £1300 for most. Which is just out of my budget 

A lot of places dont even allow pets, and some charge an extra bond on top of the normal one if you have pets 

I dont care how small the house is, just as long as i have enough room for the rabbits outside


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in Newcastle upon tyne but if you get really stuck then I'd come and get them for you and foster them until you're settled. If it gets really bad I have a spare room and the garden would be fine for them - I wouldn't expect any payment at all, i'd be happy to help

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i hope you manage to sort something hun, what ever happens, we are here for you


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know the situation you are in as I have had troubles finding places to rent that will take pets. I have always found its easiest to speak directly with private landlords or live in landlords. Most agencies are completely useless. look in your local news agents and ask everyone you know post it all over stalkerbook. most private landlords only want a months rent as deposit if that


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i hope you manage to sort something hun, what ever happens, we are here for you


Exactly 

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sarah iv done a google for pet boarding for you no idea if any of these are any good

Pet sitting services (www.mutsnmoggies.co.uk)
Wheeks Away Home Page
Home - Yorkshire Mini Lops Leeds breeder of mini lop rabbits, Micro Lops, Rabbit Boarding.

8 places in leeds listed here
View All Small Animal Boarding in Yorkshire


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been with two letting agents with rabbits...and both have said rabbits don't count as pets if they are outdoor bunnies. Obviously if they are indoor bunnies then that's different. I can help too hun...am not too far. But can't house 9


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> *I have been with two letting agents with rabbits...and both have said rabbits don't count as pets if they are outdoor bunnies.* Obviously if they are indoor bunnies then that's different. I can help too hun...am not too far. But can't house 9


This is what i was told! Im in privately rented accommodation through a letting agent, my landlord knows about the bunnies and hammies, i asked around when i was looking for a new place to rent and they all said that they dont count as pets like cats and dogs do because they arent free to roam the house.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> This is what i was told! Im in privately rented accommodation through a letting agent, my landlord knows about the bunnies and hammies, i asked around when i was looking for a new place to rent and they all said that they dont count as pets like cats and dogs do because they arent free to roam the house.


I know exactly so I think it is worth asking. One of them was a really strict letting agent too


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

good luck with getting it all sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear this  have you tried joining Rabbits United, there's lots of bunny people on there who may be able to help/foster?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

This is so sad to read. My offer is still there hun, but I do understand it's a bit too far for you.

I wish you the very best of luck finding somewhere that will take you and all of your pets. xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Sarah, Ive taken care of a couple rabbits while there owners have been on holiday, but i dont think i would have room for 9. Are they all bonded in one group? Sometimes boarders will charge per hutch rather then per rabbit, so if more then one rabbit can live together in a large hutch then its cheaper etc x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh god, just seen this. I am so sorry hun, I know I'm miles away but if your stuck and need somewhere to foster some until you are back on your feet I am here (won't be able to take 9 unfortunately :frown
I hope you get this sorted without having to permantly re-homing your buns hun

Sending huge hugs your way


----------



## feenan7 (Feb 1, 2011)

So sorry you are in this predicament - I am miles away but would foster any or all if you could get them to Atherstone. I have a few empty hutches & could always split the frenchie avairy. Are any in bonded groups or is it 9 singles?

Best of luck getting something sorted.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

I have been looking at a few properties today and have a viewing booked to see a flat on weds morning. Its all i can afford atm. Unfortunately they dont allow pets, so i am going to have to permanently rehome them all :crying:

I would rather them be safe and happy. If that means rehoming them then so be it 

I would love it if someone i know could take a couple of them. I dont want to never see them again


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear the predicament you are in, i hope you find somewhere that you can take your bunnies with you, hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh sarah im so so so sorry hun i cant imagine what your going through, your heart must be breaking

my offer still stands i couldn't fit all 9 in permanently though
likewise if you wanted someone farther away to take them, im sure we could sort bunny runs out

im so sorry


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh sarah im so so so sorry hun i cant imagine what your going through, your heart must be breaking
> 
> my offer still stands i couldn't fit all 9 in permanently though
> likewise if you wanted someone farther away to take them, im sure we could sort bunny runs out
> ...


Thanks hun

I'm going to ring the rescue where i got dillon from and ask if they have space for any

I would love to keep a pair of them but i just cant afford anywhere that has a garden 
The initial fees are just rediculous. Some were £625 bond, a month rent in advance at £525, then a £100 fee to do checks and a £50 admin fee. I just cant afford it


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I have been looking at a few properties today and have a viewing booked to see a flat on weds morning. Its all i can afford atm. Unfortunately they dont allow pets, so i am going to have to permanently rehome them all :crying:
> 
> ...


Oh hun, I am so sorry, I can't imagine what you are going through. Sending huge hugs your way.

My offer still stands hun, I can't take all 9 unfortunately :frown:
What groups do you have or are the single buns?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Oh hun, I am so sorry, I can't imagine what you are going through. Sending huge hugs your way.
> 
> My offer still stands hun, I can't take all 9 unfortunately :frown:
> What groups do you have or are the single buns?


They were in two groups but i had to seperate them when i moved them to the front of the house.
I have Lily and Oliver together
Sweep, Dillon and Daisy
Jacob is with Blue
Stevie is on his own (was going to bond him with Flopsy)
Then Flopsy is still alone as shes not been neutered yet

All the others are neutered and vaccinated


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> They were in two groups but i had to seperate them when i moved them to the front of the house.
> I have Lily and Oliver together
> Sweep, Dillon and Daisy
> Jacob is with Blue
> ...


Where are you based?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

scorpio39 said:


> Where are you based?


In Leeds

I do drive so can travel with them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

owch thats a lot of money 
hopefuly the rescue will be able to help, atleast you know they will be homechecked

if you wanted me to take any i could fine space for about 4 looking at things, either as 2 pairs or a group, willl need a bit of rearranging but i need to do that any way
if you didnt then thats fine aswell, the offer is there

again i am totally gutted for you -hugs-


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> They were in two groups but i had to seperate them when i moved them to the front of the house.
> I have Lily and Oliver together
> Sweep, Dillon and Daisy
> Jacob is with Blue
> ...


Would any of their set-ups be coming with them?


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> In Leeds
> 
> I do drive so can travel with them


Thats a bit too far away, i am in Scotland, would have helped you if you were nearer, hope you get something sorted out xx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh no, did your plans with Aurelia not work out? 

Hope you can get them fostered/rehomed by friends so you can keep in touch.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Would any of their set-ups be coming with them?


Can do yeah


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> Can do yeah


Well if you can bring them here I could hep out with a group of 2 (I wish I could say more )

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this hun


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Well if you can bring them here I could hep out with a group of 2 (I wish I could say more )
> 
> I'm so sorry you are having to go through this hun


Thanks hun

Will see if one of the hutches will fit in the car. Theres a new flat packed one which is 6ft. Hmmmmm will have a measure of my car


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> Will see if one of the hutches will fit in the car. Theres a new flat packed one which is 6ft. Hmmmmm will have a measure of my car


No problems hun, I like to help where I can 

Ohh don't forget to make sure you bring Mollie to, you've promised her to me remember


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> No problems hun, I like to help where I can
> 
> Ohh don't forget to make sure you bring Mollie to, you've promised her to me remember


:lol: :lol: You will be sorry you said that when she has you up at 3am :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: You will be sorry you said that when she has you up at 3am :lol: :lol:


she would have to actually be asleep at 3 am to be woken up at 3 am :lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> she would have to actually be asleep at 3 am to be woken up at 3 am :lol :lol:


Thats what I was thinking :lol: What's sleep again?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Thats what I was thinking :lol: What's sleep again?


i think its what the cats doing now..... :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> she would have to actually be asleep at 3 am to be woken up at 3 am :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just measured and hutches wont fit in my car. Will use dads car instead  :lol:

I feel lots of lies coming on so i can get out in his car tho :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just measured and hutches wont fit in my car. Will use dads car instead  :lol:
> 
> I feel lots of lies coming on so i can get out in his car tho :eek6:


LOL well let me know how that goes hehe
What are the dimensions of the hutch so I can make sure there is a space big enough in the garden for it


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> LOL well let me know how that goes hehe
> What are the dimensions of the hutch so I can make sure there is a space big enough in the garden for it


6ft x 2ft x 3ft high


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been on the phone to the rescue centre but they cant take any of them

He wil advertise them on rabbit rehome for me under their rescue name. But thats all he can do


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> 6ft x 2ft x 3ft high


Cool, that can def fit :thumbup:



srhdufe said:


> I've been on the phone to the rescue centre but they cant take any of them
> 
> He wil advertise them on rabbit rehome for me under their rescue name. But thats all he can do


Any reason they can't help you? I thought that you had rescue backup for the life of the animal :confused1:

Ok so which ones have you got homes for, and which ones do you still need to rehome?

If you don't mind I'll put an ad up for the ones still looking? I might not be abe to help with all of them but I can help you try find homes at least


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Any reason they can't help you? I thought that you had rescue backup for the life of the animal :confused1:
> 
> Ok so which ones have you got homes for, and which ones do you still need to rehome?
> 
> If you don't mind I'll put an ad up for the ones still looking? I might not be abe to help with all of them but I can help you try find homes at least


They just said that they are completely full up atm

Lil miss said she can take Lily and Oliver. Maybe upto 4 if she can fit them in

That leaves another 5 if i cant get down to you

I wish i could find somewhere thats affordable and doesnt include rediculous fees


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> They just said that they are completely full up atm
> 
> Lil miss said she can take Lily and Oliver. Maybe upto 4 if she can fit them in
> 
> ...


Have you tried your local housing association? (they are probably useless but just thinking out loud )

Let me know if you are able to get the hutch here


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Have you tried your local housing association? (they are probably useless but just thinking out loud )
> 
> Let me know if you are able to get the hutch here


They are rubbish 

I've just emailed all the photos accross to the rabbit rescue. The guy said he might be able to rehome a couple as he's had someone email him to ask if he has any available

:crying: :crying: :cryin:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh Sarah, what an awful situation  I would like to offer a home for a pair but I am worried about upsetting my 6. 
If you get really stuck then I could use one of the guinea's 6fts, hopefully the guineas will all be together soon anyway. I am near Bernie, so something could be done there.

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My dad has just come up with a great idea. why not advertise for someone with garden space near you who likes animals, and will let you have a shed in their garden, where you can keep the buns as long as you look after them. Sort of like a livery for a horse? Worth a try? You can then give yourself a bit more time to find somewhere hopefully  You could always pay them a small ammount per week for having them on their property?
They would get to have pets around but not have to pay or clean them, I would have thought you could find someone?

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> My dad has just come up with a great idea. why not advertise for someone with garden space near you who likes animals, and will let you have a shed in their garden, where you can keep the buns as long as you look after them. Sort of like a livery for a horse? Worth a try? You can then give yourself a bit more time to find somewhere hopefully  You could always pay them a small ammount per week for having them on their property?
> They would get to have pets around but not have to pay or clean them, I would have thought you could find someone?
> 
> *Heidi*


Can ask but not sure if i would trust people round here :blushing:


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I hope you get them sorted rehomed soon - and yourself too

What's happening with your dogs - can you take them with you?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Can ask but not sure if i would trust people round here :blushing:


You could vet them out first  Maybe even try a livery sort of place, they might have a spare stable or something? You would definately have to pay there though. Would be worth a try? Try the other forums aswell, maybe someone on there is near you and can have them in their garden, just cant afford them as their pets? Sort of like a foster but you can still look after them 

*Heidi*


----------

